# Roofing dump truck body size



## Jordan3629 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am fairly new roofer and i am looking to purchase a dump truck. I have done all the math and considered a dump trailer and found a dump truck was my best option. I was just curious on what size bodies were most effective for the truck for instance backing it into a tight spot or hauling a lot of shingles. My thoughts are a f450 with a 14 foot landscape or rack body on it with about 4 foot high sides. I feel like a 9 foot body is too small and a 16 foot body is to big. I dont want it to be too long because i will be pulling a 7x16 enclosed trailer with it and with that big of a body it can be tricky to get into driveways. I was wondering what most guys have when they run dump trucks and their thoughts on it. About how many squares can a truck like that hold?

Thanks 

Jordan


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

I use a 12 foot dump trailer, which I pull with my Dodge Ram 2500...Can carry 30 /sq to the dump. Carry my scaffolding in it to the site along with any other supplies. Most of the jobs I have the shingles delivered on the roof, when we are ready for them...so we don't have to handle them, but once. Pull my cargo trailer with my F250. Cargo trailer, I customized to carry all my supplies...and keeps everything organized. Put a ladder rack on top to carry my shingle elevator and ladders. Leave dump trailer and cargo trailer at job site and have my extended pickup to drive to and from job...Can carry 5 or 6 of us comfortably.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We have two lift trucks with a 16 and a 18' bed both the 16' long has 42" high sides and 18' long has 46" Both can be filled full with most tear off except #3 gravel and ballast and still be under weight. We also have another truck with a 20' bed but much smaller sides all are incredible easy to get in to most driveways. All are under CDL limits in our state so no restrictions there.


----------



## STACONST (Jan 1, 2013)

We use a 10 ft. (landscapers size) dump truck and then a 18 ft. (old farmers grain truck). We use the smaller one for smaller jobs and the bigger one for bigger jobs. That is the best way to maximize your profits.


----------



## Gladysjames (Mar 14, 2013)

*Los Angeles general contractors, eConstruct Inc*

Its all about your Budget and Expense only.Make your that your Dump Truck will be use for your both Small and Large size Construction works.Most of the contractors will have both Large and Small According to their works they will use it.If your Budget is high means you can buy both otherwise buy some medium dimp truck which we can manage for both small and large size projects.And also get some idea from experienced General contractors in Los Angeles


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't own a truck but I almost bought one awhile back. For me on 80% of my job a dumpster is actually way more economical, nobody seems to agree with me, but numbers don't lie. 

I wouldn't worry so much about the "size" as I would the yardage. How many yards can your guys rip off in a day? That's what I'd be concerned with. The last thing you want is a dumpster too small. For example, let's say you expect your crew can rip off a 20 square roof in a day on average, well you need aprox 10 yards for that roof. Last thing you want to do is make 2 trips to the dump for one job if you don't have to. 

If you are doing commercial and maybe you plan to leave it on the job for a few days instead of bringing it back and forth to and from the job site, then bigger is better. 

Realistically the size will be determined by the kind of work you do on average.


----------



## STACONST (Jan 1, 2013)

i guess it depends on what you pay for dumpsters, where the nearest station is and how much work you are going to accomplish in a day. If you dont have at least a transfer station near by then the gas will kill you. However as Grumpy has said the numbers dont lie.... If you are doing an average house in a day off and on and you have a transfer station near by then you will make money off the dump. Have been for years. The money isnt great, i wouldnt go buy a brand new one, however to have the control over when and where the dump box is going to be..... That is the true advantage.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

STACONST said:


> i guess *it depends on what you pay for dumpsters, where the nearest station is and how much work you are going to accomplish in a day.* *If you dont have at least a transfer station near by then the gas will kill you.* However as Grumpy has said the numbers dont lie.... If you are doing an average house in a day off and on and you have a transfer station near by then you will make money off the dump. Have been for years. The money isnt great, i wouldnt go buy a brand new one, however to have the control over when and where the dump box is going to be..... That is the true advantage.


Bingo, that's it right there. At any of the local transfer stations I pay the same per ton as I would from my dumpster company. Actually my dumpster company, in 10 years, has never ever charged me an overage fee and I KNOW 85% of the dumpsters were over weight. So I pay them less per ton than I would hauling it myself. Even if I paid for regular tonage however for me the math still doesn't make it worth my while to buy a truck or even a trailer.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

Go for a 12 foot dump trailer. It's heavy duty and very reasonable when it comes to price.


George,
http://www.asggutter.com


----------

